# Tag Aquaracer quality



## Popeye47 (Oct 19, 2014)

How does Tag Aquaracer compare in quality, workmanship, value, resale etc. vs Omega SMP, Eterna Kon Tiki, Steinhardt OVM, Oris, Alpina, Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

As with most watches, resale goes through the floor.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

I speak fron experience only and othes can chime in:

1). The Aqua Racer is a great watch, i had 3 before I sold them all. Quality is not too bad, but not great. I had the CAPxxxx and the WAk Two Tone. Both watches stopped working even on a winder, and when winding it, it has a stiff feel, not fluid. I would stay away
2) The OMEGA SMPc Ceramic 300M, is a much better quality. Fit and finish is better, don't take my word for it. Go to a dealer, compare them side by side and you will see. I still have my Omega SMPc. The CoAxial movts are great.

Yes the CALIBER 5 is not bad, but if I am correct, its a mere slap-on,. stick it in ETA movt.

I have since moved on to Rolex Subs.

Once again, I speak from experience only.

NOW, the Carrera line , I have the Calibre 36 Flyback, its an El primero movt...is a difft story..


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

There is no problem with the quality of the Aquaracer. The problem (for me) would be I could buy a watch of similar quality from another brand for quite a bit less...


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

I own both newest Aquaracer 300m ceramic and SMPc and I agree that Omega is overall better, but not much better, they have closed the gap a lot. I don't actually know of other diving watch that would offer better price/craftsmanship/brand value than new Aquaracer bought for right grey market price.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I will speak from experience as well. Have owned 2 Aquaracers, a quartz Aquaracer alarm I purchased several years ago, and a Caliber 5 WAN2111 with a blue dial. (pic below) The quality was excellent IMO. When I bought the WAN 2111 I was searching for a blue faced diver to compliment my Rolex Submariner 114060. I went to the AD set to purchase the Seamaster Professional. My AD sold both Omega and Tag Heuer and I spotted the WAN2111 under the counter. Decided to do a head to head as the blue was amazing, and I love the orange tipped second hand. Head to head the difference from a fit and finish was extremely negligible. Aesthetically I liked the Tag more. Of course there is no question the movement is of higher quality in the Omega but that didn't matter to me in this case. And the Calibre 5 ran a consistent +3 seconds a day for two years. Oh and it was half the price of the Omega, which was not a deciding factor but a nice bonus nonetheless. I have no issue with Tag and wore this watch proudly in rotation with my sub.

At the end of day get what YOU really want.


----------



## SenecaRocks (Sep 26, 2016)

*OMEGA at a huge discount!!*

Thanks for all the awesome advice. I'm glad I didn't rush into this and just get it. I've since found out that a coworker of mine can get amazing deals on OMEGA watches and who wouldn't love the Seamaster in black. Between TAG and OMEGA I don't think there is even a competition, OMEGA is just far better. Correct?


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

Agree the smp is generally better. At the price your paying in the secondary market it does make a difference between the 2. Is the aquaracer that much cheap feeing than a smp? Hell no. We are nitpicking here. 

at the end of the day there's only 1 thing that would matter... Which one do you like more?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought an Aquaracer 300 from a GM seller, on sale it was around $ 1,500. 
The Omega SMP ceramic is about $ 1,000 more, when it's on sale, from the same vendor.
In the Omega boutique I was quoted $ 4,000 (plus 10% tax)!!
Very happy with my purchase, I think the new Aquaracer is a good buy.


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a Planet Ocean and the new 300. I picked it up for about half of what I paid for the planet ocean. I think the PO might be a little bit better made, but not worth double of what my aquaracer costs. I think Tag gets a bad wrap, I love mine and I receive more compliments on it than i do on my PO.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the new Aquaracer Calibre 16 and the fit and finish are amazing. It is a high quality watch and is made very well. Tag was getting a bad rap 10-15 years ago but that isn't the case any longer. Their current line up will hold it's own.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

You really cannot go wrong with the Aquaracer series. They quality is top notch. I think it is the best balance you will find for price (grey market) vs quality and brand recognition.


----------



## Popeye47 (Oct 19, 2014)

That is very good advice and if I find a great deal on an Aquaracer I will go for it.


----------



## Canuck Doc (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know, in my own experience Tag still gets a bad rap. I only own tags, and I love them. But my friends with Omegas - well, let's just say they seem to be in their own club.


----------



## ganjalani (Feb 10, 2016)

try doing some research regarding issues on caliber 5 aquaracers specifically crown, stem, winding and screw-down problems. it might help answer your queries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

People do this to justifiy they spent more money to feel a bit more special because they want to feel the bought something somebody else could not get. Truth is Omega is not really much better than Tag. Not in fit and finish, just under the hood.



Canuck Doc said:


> I don't know, in my own experience Tag still gets a bad rap. I only own tags, and I love them. But my friends with Omegas - well, let's just say they seem to be in their own club.


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: OMEGA at a huge discount!!*

I'm not sure if Omega is far better than TAG Heuer. I've owned a few watches from both brands and the build quality seem to be on par.
Generally speaking, Omega is considered to be higher end brand than TAG, but I don't think the gap is huge. If you love SMP 300 (and it can be had with good discount) then go for it.
In terms of movements, both watches use ETA based movements. Omega cal. 2500 in SMP 300 is a modified ETA 2892-2.


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Between SMPc and newest Aquaracer, finishing definitely is better on Omega, they go further in terms of details, regarding the build quality, both are very well made and solid watches. Cal. 2500D in SMPc is ETA based, but 2892-A2 is class above 2824-2 used in Aquaracer and it also has same co-axial escapement as Omega in-house calibers.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Speaking from experience, if I could only have one I'd go with Omega but I have both, a black Aquaracer 500M (WAK2110.BA0830) and a blue Omega SMPc (212.30.41.20.03.001). I bought both of them new, TAG from a grey seller online for about $1.8K, Omega from an authorized AD for a little over $3K...









Visually, Omega is a bit better finished. You can see it in the detail on the crown and the He valve, both are smoother to wind, easier to grasp and feel planted better. Bracelet is also a bit better finished on Omega, screws rather than pins on TAG, the diver extension is just stamped stainless steel on TAG whereas it's fully machined piece on Omega. The clasp is a way better on the Omega, has a better machining and solid feeling. Both have ceramic bezels, TAGs is easier to turn. No scratches so far on mine after two plus years of ownership, traveling and diving with it Sapphire is a non-issue on both, perfect scratch resistance. Inside, the SMPc has a co-axial 2500d mov't that has a longer power reserve (48 hrs), Aquaracer is a Calibre 5 mov't (ETA 2824-2 based with 42 hr. PR), both great, solid movements, with COSC-like accuracy in multiple positions. My TAG still keeps great time.

So, in the end, I think they are worth what you pay for them, TAG is no slouch, Omega is positioned a slightly higher and is executed as such. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than $2K for a new Aquaracer, and about $3.2-3.3 K max for an SMPc. If you can get them below these prices with original warranties, even better...

Good luck with your decision I'm keeping both for now...


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice watches and excellent comparison of them. That Aquaracer is a great entry level luxury watch.


----------



## ptman2000 (Aug 26, 2016)

I think that you have to get what you want the most!

resale is horrible on almost all watches. I've not had much luck with Tag on the reliability side of things. 

Two trips to the service center in two years......

i would recommend Ball or Oris all day long!


----------



## Canuck Doc (Mar 12, 2012)

I won't argue with you, I think this is a big part of it.



Rakumi said:


> People do this to justifiy they spent more money to feel a bit more special because they want to feel the bought something somebody else could not get. Truth is Omega is not really much better than Tag. Not in fit and finish, just under the hood.


----------



## danewilson77 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fomenko said:


> I just bought an Aquaracer 300 from a GM seller, on sale it was around $ 1,500.
> The Omega SMP ceramic is about $ 1,000 more, when it's on sale, from the same vendor.
> In the Omega boutique I was quoted $ 4,000 (plus 10% tax)!!
> Very happy with my purchase, I think the new Aquaracer is a good buy.


Agree.

S7 Edge, out


----------



## mdady16 (Sep 20, 2016)

In my opinion, the Aquaracer would be the way to go if you want something that feels and looks luxurious yet affordable - up to an extent of course. Recently, Tag heuer improved its reputation and brand image significantly even if Omega still tops it when it comes to Build quality at this level at least. Looking at the price, I would say Tag for budget friendly and Omega if money is no issue but then there are much better options for a 3-4k budget.


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

If you search for aquaracer stripped crown threads this was an issue in the passed. Im sure this flaw in design is now solved.


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

Timev0id said:


> If you search for aquaracer stripped crown threads this was an issue in the passed. _*Im sure this flaw in design is now solved*_.


Really then why bring that up?

There may have been a problem before, but yes the problem has been addressed and sorted out.


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Anotherrcguy said:


> I have a Planet Ocean and the new 300. I picked it up for about half of what I paid for the planet ocean. I think the PO might be a little bit better made, but not worth double of what my aquaracer costs. I think Tag gets a bad wrap, I love mine and I receive more compliments on it than i do on my PO.
> 
> View attachment 9505594


I was wrong! My new Tag is a very nice watch but after two weeks of wearing it is NOT of the same caliber as my Omega.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anotherrcguy said:


> I was wrong! My new Tag is a very nice watch but after two weeks of wearing it is NOT of the same caliber as my Omega.


Unfortunately, you are right. the AR is a nice piece, but I initialy got a quartz blue one ( 2014) and within1 week, returned it to the boutique. The quality wasn't there. I traded it for a Cal 16 300 M and I also got the WAK 2120 500 M Two Tone.
I also got the Omega SMPc. Within 6 months, I lost 40% value on the 300M AR Cal 16. I sold it anyway. The WAK 2120, I sold and broke even. It kept stopping. It was the CAL 5.

Say what you will, the reality is, and the numbers dont lie, you buy a TAG, you lose money when you resell. UNLESS< you bought it used, and got it a discount. Then you may lose only a few hundred here or there.

ONE exception, I wil say, is the Carrera line. And depends on the model. I got the Cal 36 Flyback El Primero movt, and granted it may lose some value like anything else, but should be stable.

The key is to buy right


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Exactly, paying full price for TAG is not a wise thing to do, but the same can be said about Omega, if you paid full price for SMPc, your loss would also be significant in case that you would like to sell it.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel like Tag is closing the gap though. I've had a few older Aquaracers (around 2010 I think) and I now have the 2014 model. The finishing is so much better on this one and the bracelet with the H Link style is excellent. It's almost as nice as the Omega Bond coaxial I had recently.

As with any brand I wouldn't pay full retail but most folks aren't willing to anyway. I went from not liking Tag very much based on their older models to really looking forward to new releases if they keep up the improvements.

Right now getting Tag used is a real buyers market. You can get great quality on their newer models for a fraction because of how quickly they depreciate after retail. Not good for the original owner but great for the 2nd guy.


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

I have a 7 year old aquaracer that has been great overall. Last year the crown stripped and I sent it off to a "professional" in Montana to fix the crown and do a full service. He screwed up the movement and Kevin at time tech in Dallas fixed it for me. Before it was sent for service it was great for six years, ive had it back from Kevin for about 4 months and it keeps perfect time. It's an eta 2824. I've had my seamaster Chrono with an 1164 movement for about a year and it has started to not self wind. It went back to omega for warranty service today. The SMP is a more detailed and perhaps a little more finished watch then the aquaracer by a little bit, but they are just as good of a watch including lume as the omega of similar model. But the omega will likely hold its value a little better.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

I think it has a worse rep than it should but the resell value is especially low on tags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze (Apr 10, 2012)

I like tags. For the price point, quality is def there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I have had mine for about 3 weeks and I have not been disappointed. The watch looks good and feels good. I regulated it after I acquired it and it has been doing +4 spd. Beat error is 0.4 ms. For 50% of Omega price and 20% of Rolex, I must say this watch offers a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## jrh1194 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had my Aquaracer for a little over 10 years. Never had a problem with it. Only service has been a battery change. Very pleased with the overall quality. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder (Oct 21, 2012)

Like someone on an Omega forum told me... You can buy a Tag Aquaracer and Omega Seamaster Pro for almost the same price point. Put both in a drawer for a year (never worn). Pull them out to sell a year later and the Tag would have depreciated (sometimes upwards of $200). The Omega will have appreciated in value some. Point being, both are great watches, but from investment standpoint, Omega is the winner.


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

sculder said:


> Like someone on an Omega forum told me... You can buy a Tag Aquaracer and Omega Seamaster Pro for almost the same price point. Put both in a drawer for a year (never worn). Pull them out to sell a year later and the Tag would have depreciated (sometimes upwards of $200). The Omega will have appreciated in value some. Point being, both are great watches, but from investment standpoint, Omega is the winner.


Why spend this money on a watch then. Some of us buy watches to use and enjoy them, which might be an odd approach.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

shtora said:


> Why spend this money on a watch then. Some of us buy watches to use and enjoy them, which might be an odd approach.


Exactly...buy watches to enjoy them. But would you enjoy a watch that has depreciated almost 50%? Not me. Majority feeling of owning a watch means that you have made a wise investment. That yiu can sell it later if need to and recoup most of your money back. Would you feel good if I sold you a $2000 watch and later after a year or so, bought it back from you at $1000?
I don't think so. Yes some will never sell their watch..but I don't believe anyone would feel good about losing money.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

sculder said:


> Like someone on an Omega forum told me... You can buy a Tag Aquaracer and Omega Seamaster Pro for almost the same price point. Put both in a drawer for a year (never worn). Pull them out to sell a year later and the Tag would have depreciated (sometimes upwards of $200). The Omega will have appreciated in value some. Point being, both are great watches, but from investment standpoint, Omega is the winner.


There is a price difference of 1 750$ between Omega SMPc and comparable TAG Aquaracer calibre 5 ceramic. I don't think that is "almost the same price point". Key to achieve acceptable price paid/resale value ratio for *both *of these watches is to buy them for right grey market price. If you pay full retail, you will lose a lot of money on both.

I am also still very happy with my WAY211A, I haven't had any problems of quality issues.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought an Aquaracer for my wife over a decade ago and, like many women and things of a mechanical nature, she unknowingly abuses the life out of it. She works with animals and around water and subjects her Aquaracer unknowingly to the kind of violence under which a grown man would crumble. The watch is covered in the kind of scars that would make a mother weep. And yet, it had never received a service but still runs like Forrest Gump.

Meanwhile my Submariner-C is in for an expensive service with multi-parts replacement. I'm feeling the cold draft of laughter from my wife's Aquaracer while my Sub is going onto its fourth month at the local "Rolex-certified" watchmaker.

Sometimes we WIS lose perspectives, missing the forrest for the trees, on the bottom line: 1) does the fv<king watch still tell time like any other nice watch? 2) Do we like the way it looks?


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

jeffgo888 said:


> Exactly...buy watches to enjoy them. But would you enjoy a watch that has depreciated almost 50%? Not me. Majority feeling of owning a watch means that you have made a wise investment. That yiu can sell it later if need to and recoup most of your money back. Would you feel good if I sold you a $2000 watch and later after a year or so, bought it back from you at $1000?
> I don't think so. Yes some will never sell their watch..but I don't believe anyone would feel good about losing money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Interesting thought. I feel just like you. I want a watch that keeps its value. And I definitely feel like the watch isn't as nice when it's lost value. Even when the watch is the still the same there is a psychological shift.

I owned an aquaracer and a carrera sold them but I bought them used and broke even. Mostly because of the reputation of tag in watch circles. It was silly but I felt like it wasn't as nice as I thought it was and was convinced there were better brands out there. Since then I have owned a lot of luxury watches. However the Aquaracer still felt like one of the best watches I've owned and am looking at buying another aquaracer or carrera. The durability and finishing of the tags was second to none. From case to the hands to the dial it is a really high quality watch. I know they still don't have a good rep in these threads and it could be because of the value. But the watch itself is much better than it gets credit for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The resale value of Tag Heuer has little relationship with its serviceable and functional quality. To let the resale value form our feelings of its quality is a cognitive bias that a thinking, rational person can overcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> The resale value of Tag Heuer has little relationship with its serviceable and functional quality. To let the resale value form our feelings of its quality is a cognitive bias that a thinking, rational person can overcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on the other hand, it has substantial relationship with its resale and functional quality.
Points to consider:

1) Why is the resale value abominable? It has something more to do with perception. It is the quality itself.

I may be a small sampling but:
I initially entered into watches with TAG. I bought a Aquaracer ( quartz 300M) in 2013 or 2014. Returned it for a auto movt 300M. Not even barely a year, the crown expeirence wear. Changing date and time, you can feel sluggishness and tightness in the crown. Watch was also very slow, losing about 5 mins every few days. Sent it in to TAG for repair. Came back same way. Sold it, and lost almost 50% value

Also had the Two Tone WAK AR 500 M ( whose design MAY have been copied from the Rolex 116613), The watch lost almost 15 mins every few days, and sometimes stopped for no reason, despite being wound fully. Always on the winder as well.
The case/bezel was not too bad, but you can see its not on par with any of the Omegas or Rolex. The feel of the case/bracelet was not as good as I thought or wamnted it to be. PLUS, to put a base ETA movement, was not what I thought, expected of a TAG for that price. The CAL 5, which is being used in current Carreras as well as the Aqua Racers, leaves much to be desired.

Why would I pay close to $2000 or $2500 for a base ETA movement ?

2) The CAL 16, which was in the Carrera, is also now avail in the F1 AND AR series. I don't get that point.

3) Look at the quality, example is the lumes. The Carrera lumes are at best pathetic, cannot read anything at dark light, even when charging them. The older TAGS i had, the lumes were amazing.
Sample of bad lumes is the one I have, also the CAU1117, the formula ones.

4) The use of a Seiko movt for the 1887. Why would I pay so much for a japanese movt? yes, its a GREAT movt, no doubt. But TAG could not create its own IN HOUSE movt? I think the heuer 01 is a step in the right direction.

yes, TAG has its good points, good chronos, good design, but quality wise, when i compare it to even my Omega SMPc, there simpkly is no comparison, TAG lacks behind

I now have the CAL 36 carrera with the El Primero movt ( which is the only TAG I have at the moment). I wanted to get the 1887 Titanium, but again, the resale value leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jeffgo888, most of what you wrote could be applied to other brands twice the price. It's important to avoid a sequestered labeling of a brand, which is easy to do when you've been slighted by an experience. These problems are not unique to one company.

And, the drastic depreciation in most Grand Seikos has no relationship to the brand's known quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> jeffgo888, most of what you wrote could be applied to other brands twice the price. It's important to avoid a sequestered labeling of a brand, which is easy to do when you've been slighted by an experience. These problems are not unique to one company.
> 
> And, the drastic depreciation in most Grand Seikos has no relationship to the brand's known quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..that's true..but my statements are applicable to this thread since this is what we are talking about. ..

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jeffgo888 said:


> Yes..that's true..but my statements are applicable to this thread since this is what we are talking about. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Of course, and my comments are in direct reply to statements like yours. (I do appreciate the civil exchange.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

jeffgo888 said:


> on the other hand, it has substantial relationship with its resale and functional quality.
> Points to consider:
> 
> I may be a small sampling but:
> ...


Both of theses examples, they both seem to need a servicing, That would not be acceptable to keep a watch or not send it back to be re serviced.


----------



## MRJDW (Dec 11, 2015)

There is this 'resale value' circlejerk going around. People do not understand buying luxury jewellry is not an investment and current Rolex, Omega etc resale values are massively inflated by MRSP being rammed much higher vs. previous decades.

When someone mentions resale value it just confirms they are financially uncomfortable buying a luxury watch and fool themselves that they are making an investment.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

MRJDW said:


> There is this 'resale value' circlejerk going around. People do not understand buying luxury jewellry is not an investment and current Rolex, Omega etc resale values are massively inflated by MRSP being rammed much higher vs. previous decades.
> 
> When someone mentions resale value it just confirms they are financially uncomfortable buying a luxury watch and fool themselves that they are making an investment.


That's pretty gross. But I don't think it's about the investment part that is bothering people. It's more about knowing what the watch is worth and it feeler "lesser than" as a result. That's why you see people on the boards feeling like they need to upgrade to a "nicer watch" when they already own a nice watch. Sometimes the perception of value has a psychological impact on the way we think about quality.

As someone else noted this is obviously irrational. Regardless, I think it's how people can feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

I get where resale can be used as a proxy for perceived quality. A Lexus holds its value very well compared with its direct competitors. However, Omega and Rolex are competing at a different level. They have also raised their prices much more aggressively over the past several years. So resale compared to original MSRP may not be so different. 

In the end, these are luxury items. Buying them on the basis of resale only makes sense if you are going to buy and sell frequently. If you buy what you love and enjoy it for years who cares about resale? It's not an investment. It's something beautiful. Enjoy it.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I totally agree that buying for resale makes little sense. Also, I get the perceived value based on resale value but as somebody else pointed out, unless you plan on selling your timepiece, it has no value beyond what it makes you feel. Most brands from what I have seen do not hold their value like Rolex. So this concept could apply to many other brands that do not have the same bad rep as Tag. Also, even Rolex... I personally do not see the value in paying 75% of the cost of a new model, for a used model that is over 15 years old. A local AD tried to sell me a Datejust used for the difference vs a new model as I just mentioned. Sometimes people pay a price but it doesnt mean it is worth that much.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

For me, true value lies in the enjoyment that is gained from using the product. Watches, like cars, are made to be used. Research meticulously, then buy something that you will be satisfied using time and time again until its been flogged to within an inch of its life. I've worn a Longines Hydroconquest for the past 10 years and that watch has been through thick and thin. Only recently have I hung it up in place of the new ceramic aquaracer. The purchase wasn't without hiccups, and it spent two of the first four months I owned it getting issues with the automatic winding function fixed. Now its running like a dream and I can see it staying on the wrist for the next 10 years.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

I've always loved the Aquaracer series of the Tag Heuer brand and I still own one (WAN2110) and love it! Yes the Caliber 5 movement is pretty much a Sellita SW 200 but it's a very reliable movement and after having it for 5 years, still works like a charm.

At the end of the day, what boils down is what you like as it's you who's wearing it - simple, elegant and affordable.


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

wdrazek said:


> I get where resale can be used as a proxy for perceived quality. A Lexus holds its value very well compared with its direct competitors. However, Omega and Rolex are competing at a different level. They have also raised their prices much more aggressively over the past several years. So resale compared to original MSRP may not be so different.
> 
> In the end, these are luxury items. Buying them on the basis of resale only makes sense if you are going to buy and sell frequently. If you buy what you love and enjoy it for years who cares about resale? *It's not an investment. It's something beautiful. Enjoy it.*


I like that last line.
Most watches should not be looked at as an investment, unless you are truly looking at "luxury" watches. However, with that said, almost all Rolex watches should not be classified as such. High priced yes, but most watch companies like Omega are learning that you raise your watches to a higher price point, and the perceived value goes up as well.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

powerband said:


> Sometimes we WIS lose perspectives, missing the forrest for the trees, on the bottom line: 1) does the fv<king watch still tell time like any other nice watch? 2) Do we like the way it looks?


Much truth.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jeffgo888 said:


> Why is the resale value abominable? It has something more to do with perception. It is the quality itself.


This is not accurate and oversimplifying a complex issue.

Some holding companies do a great job at influencing secondary market prices while others need to do better. Tag Heuer's umbrella brand, LVMH, has chronically mismanaged their distribution with an oversupply while maintaining very little control over dealers. The net result is that dealers give massive discounts in order to move their surplus of inventory, which means 30% to 40% off retail, and the secondary market often sets its preowned prices on the starting point AFTER these discounts.

LVMH also owns other watch brands whose resale prices are often a chasm from their MSRP: Hublot, Zenith, Bvlgari, etc.

In contrast, consider the tight control on distribution and strict regulation on dealership prices from Rolex, who has historically been known for their retention of resale prices.

There's no strong support for the correlation between resale price and quality of a watch, and negative personal experiences don't qualify because we can find them on every Internet forum for nearly every popular product brand.

Tag Heuer produces some great watches; if you like one, buy one at a competitive price and enjoy it. Don't avoid it because you believe resale prices dictate quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> This is not accurate and oversimplifying a complex issue.
> 
> Some holding companies do a great job at influencing secondary market prices while others need to do better. Tag Heuer's umbrella brand, LVMH, has chronically mismanaged their distribution with an oversupply while maintaining very little control over dealers. The net result is that dealers give massive discounts in order to move their surplus of inventory, which means 30% to 40% off retail, and the secondary market often sets its preowned prices on the starting point AFTER these discounts.
> 
> ...


To the contrary, quality has substantial impact on resale value.

Quality i also equate to "fit and finish". Compared to Omega ( which is a better comparison), it lags behind, although not far away. Compare the Seamaster Diver pro 300M ceramic to any AR series. Does not come close.
Like i mentioned before, I has 2 Aquarecers, one CAP2112 and the other the WAk Two Tone gold. They both stopped even when on winders. Also, unscrewing the crown to wind the watch, there is a notchiness and feel to the crown that I didn't see in my 2 Omegas, and certainly not on the Rolex.

Omega has the 2500D coaxial, and TAG uses the Cal 5 and Cal 16, both ETA sourced movements. Ergo, they dont have much QA over those movements. Just my op.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

But the price of an average AR is also lower than that of the average SeaMaster. Not an accurate comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> But the price of an average AR is also lower than that of the average SeaMaster. Not an accurate comparison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not what you buy it for..it's the percentage of what you can resell it for.
A new omega sm can be bought at around $3200 and resold even after 2 years for $2500. 
Can the same be said of an aquaracer?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jeffgo888 said:


> It's not what you buy it for..it's the percentage of what you can resell it for.
> A new omega sm can be bought at around $3200 and resold even after 2 years for $2500.
> Can the same be said of an aquaracer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I am going to assume you didn't read my post closely about the factors that affect resale prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> I am going to assume you didn't read my post closely about the factors that affect resale prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read it.
If you read my post, I'm referring to percentage of loss, not specific values.

If I bought an aquaracer for $2700 discounted. .at 20%loss, can I resell it for close to $2200 after 2 years? 
Nope .I'd be lucky to get $1500 for it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Resale value has nothing to do with quality.

Example.
The 2254 Seamaster is no different in quality to the 2531 but regularly sells for more.


----------



## mavey87 (Nov 25, 2016)

I have an Omega And the Aquaracer WAY211C.BA0928 amongst other watches in my collection... 

I acquired the Tag this summer for I wanted a not so expensive diver that could go with Chinos and jeans. 

It is true that an Omega would fetch you more in terms of resale but then again The Omega will also cost you twice at least for what you pay for the Tag. 

The fit and finish on the Tag Aquaracer is nice... It doesn't feel chunky and the ceramic bezel looks really good. 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jeffgo888 said:


> I
> If I bought an aquaracer for $2700 discounted. .at 20%loss, can I resell it for close to $2200 after 2 years?
> Nope .I'd be lucky to get $1500 for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Your posts would have been more cogent had they been consistent with the discussion. As already stated, most Tag dealers sell them at an average of 35% off MSRP (not 20% as you had used in your example).

So if I buy a $3300 Tag for 35% off, then the cost is $2100. 2 years later I sell it used for $1500, so the loss is $600. This is about the same loss percentage as the Omega example you gave.

In any case, this is all pedantic, insular and oversimplifying a more complicated phenomenon, a resale price that's based on

1. Distribution and dealer price control
2. Oversupply
3. Consumer perspectives on various products based on complex human emotion.

Quality, in the case of Tag Heuer's level of production, has little contribution to resale prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

Wondering the same. Looking to purchase one in the next few months.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My Aquaracer is right on par with my Speedmaster. Just because Omega is perceived to be of higher quality it doesn't necessarily make it so.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

skahn21 said:


> I tried on the new aquarace 40.5 in blue and I didn't expect the quality to be so good. I was thoroughly impressed.


Which model did you try?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I love my Aquaracer. The detail is simply amazing.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The construction is solid--things line up and the tolerances are tight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zegeli (Jun 5, 2018)

Omega Seamster cost around +4K brand new whereas a TAG Aquaracer is priced at around 1.5K - 2K. I would expect the Omega to have better quality considering that its costs twice as much. There is no suprise thre. Why would you even compare two watches that are not in the same price range? Its like comparing Rolex Submariner to Tudor BB (Half the price) and saying Tudor is inferiour. I dont get it, what more do you expect from a watch thats around 1.5K price range? 

Aquaracers are great watches considering their price. About the resel value, what resel value do you expect from a 1.5K watch? At that price I wouldnt even consider selling it. Why would I sell back a 1K watch?. Its not like you are paying 10K for a watch and think about the day you might sell it. 

I own 2 aquaracers and they are great watches. I love the quality and the finish. In my opinion they look amazing and nothing else looks and feels that good in that price range. 

I have a feeling people are just bashing TAG watches because influencers are doing so.. Just because its the trend.


----------

